# Bolt pausing channels



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

My Bolt seems to have a new bug/feature. I am watching one channel, then decide to watch another channel for a minutes, when I go back to the original channel it is no longer in real time, it is where I left off before I changed channels. Its not paused, it just starts to immediately play from where ever I left it.


This has caught us off guard a few times where we do not realize we are way off on time and then we miss the start of other shows. 

Is there a way to stop this auto pausing? Is this a new feature? It did not do this until last Friday.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I noticed this yesterday while watching the NFL games and swapping back and forth between Fox and CBS. Didn’t know if I missed some feature announcement or discovered s new bug as Sunday football is about the only live tv I watch.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

I fixed the problem. After trying several regular reboots which did not help I then did a guided set up taking the TiVo back to a clean start and that cured the problem. I did not lose any recorded programs or any of my one pass settings.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anybody found anyway to enable and or disable this feature. I encountered this ability once several weeks ago while watching football games but since I cannot get it to work I really like this feature.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

The problem has actually come back on my Bolt. Its really annoying that every time I change channels the one I leave goes into pause, so when I come back to that channel I have to fast forward to get back to real time. I cant find any setting to turn this on/off and it completely random when it will do this, sometimes it works fine for days and then just starts doing it on every channel.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Skye said:


> The problem has actually come back on my Bolt. Its really annoying that every time I change channels the one I leave goes into pause, so when I come back to that channel I have to fast forward to get back to real time. I cant find any setting to turn this on/off and it completely random when it will do this, sometimes it works fine for days and then just starts doing it on every channel.


Luckily, I haven't had this issue (yet). A quick suggestion to get to the current time, instead of fast-forwarding: press and hold the advance button, to jump to the current time.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Hi, 
I realize this is a really old thread but I have never found a solution to this issue. Several software updates and many reboots later and I still have the same issue. 

it’s really annoying to go to a channel you watched an hour ago, think you are watching current content and discover you are way behind “real time”


----------

